# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  comment supprimer une discussion qu'on vient de crer?

## amelia

bonjour  tous,
tout est dans le titre

----------


## Jannus

Tout est dans les messages d'information  ::mouarf::  
Mode d'emploi du forum, dates/heures, Avatars, toiles, ... 
Aide sur l'utilisation des boutons

En rsum, il n'est pas possible de supprimer une discussion, fut-elle personnelle.

Il faut demander  un modrateur qui la supprimera si la demande est justifie.

----------


## hey kong

salut je souhaite savoir comment vous avez fait pour tagger une discusion

merci

----------


## Anomaly

Il faut dj rflchir un peu  ce que vous demandez : pourquoi voulez-vous que votre discussion soit supprime ?

Si c'est parce que vu qu'elle est rsolue par l'aide de quelqu'un d'autre, elle ne vous est plus d'utilit ? Attention, un forum c'est pas seulement pour vous aider, vous, mais pour aider galement les autres personnes qui se posent la mme question que vous et qui tomberont sur votre question via la recherche. Dans ce cas-l, vous devez laisser votre discussion, les rponses dj apportes aideront donc votre prochain.  :;): 

Si c'est parce que vous avez vous-mme trouv la solution, alors tout d'abord, bravo ! Mais ensuite, plutt que de la supprimer, postez la solution que vous avez trouve ! Vous n'avez, certes, pas t aid aujourd'hui, mais le fait de poser votre rponse en aidera d'autres qui tomberont sur votre question, c'est certain, et vous serez aid la prochaine fois !

Si c'est pour une autre raison, genre confidentialit ou autre, sachez que vous pouvez toujours contacter un modrateur pour exprimer votre demande de suppression motive qui sera alors examine par l'quipe de modration.  :;): 

Ne sollicitez pas la modration  la lgre cependant, le temps utilis  traiter vos demandes est du temps manuel pris pour traiter votre demande qui pourrait tre mieux utilis, comme par exemple aider d'autres personnes sur le forum, crire des tutoriels ou amliorer le forum. Donc rflchissez bien si c'est vraiment vital pour vous de solliciter la modration pour une telle chose.

Merci pour votre comprhension.  :;):

----------

